# over 40 newbie



## mando72 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello! Had posted in the "new to site" section but just realised this is maybe more appropriate. 

I am 41 (almost 42) and have been trying to conceive for a couple of years. Was very lucky to have had my first wee one at 39 after having been single for a long time and finally meeting someone. My partner is 40. My GP is very supportive but as I'm sure a lot of folk know the NHS process is a slow one. Am attending Ninewells Hospital in Dundee. FSH is 13.4 and AMH is 1. I know these figures aren't too good! I have a meeting in a couple of weeks and think they might suggest donor eggs as my only option. I would like to try with my own eggs but I wondered if I'm being a bit daft with the results I've had. We'd have to borrow a fair bit of money for IVF.

Good luck to everyone out there! xx


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Mando,

Personally, if I was considering using donor eggs (and there were no other time constraints), i'd spend about 3 months on supplements/meditation/diet to try and reduce FSH and improve egg quality, then go somewhere that will give you tailored treatment (sorry, i know nothing about ninewells, so don't know what they're like), and get their opinion.  I'm 42 this month and recently cycled with ARGC who change your meds daily based on your response.  I'm *certain* if i was somewhere that didn't do this, i would have ended up with a cancelled cycle with no eggs.

I've just started reading the fertility diet (sarah dobbyn), which involves a fairly radical diet overhaul but excellent reviews from those who've done it.  it's also worth reading angelbump's fertility protocol on FF, and looking into DHEA and Vitex... 

WRT your specific results, I'm by no means an expert - i've only learned since my first cycle in March - but I'd say that with your current results, you'd be spending a lot of money and unlikely to get a BFP at the end.  To give you some idea of what you can do, though, my FSH went from 11.2 to 6  over about 5 months with no specific action on my behalf in the middle - except an unexpected BFP (miscarried) and a sunny holiday! 

Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## mando72 (Jun 16, 2014)

Many thanks mmummy for your reply. Much appreciated.

I didn't have the best diet so this last month I've started taking some ayurvedic supplements and a bit of yoga in the flat. Will get round to the meditation too! I think I've maybe been a bit stressed with family sadness (lost my mum just before I feel pregnant with my 2 year old and then last my sister last year who I was very close to.) 

That's great with your FSH. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage and previous ones I see in your signature. 

I work as a health care support worker in the hospital where I'm hoping to get IVF which I thought would at least take some stress away of travelling to the clinic and taking time from work. But because the chances are against me to get a BFP and we can only borrow enough for one shot at IVF I wanted to try and do everything I can to be in good shape to help it work. Somehow make me old eggs young again!


----------



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, thought I'd share a little of what I've found out. . 
I live in the highlands so travelling abroad is more difficult than if further south, but we have still considered going abroad for treatment. I V F  abroad can be about 5000 Euros. I'd steer clear of Poland as it is totally unregulated, meaning for eg if you don't pay to freeze spare embryos they can use them however they like. Spain has a similar approach, but serum in Greece leaves you in control. The GCRM in Glasgow has good success rates, but I've not checked out all Scottish clinics yet.a  friend used Aberdeen and was not successful, and in hindsight wished shed gone elsewhere.
Personally I feel acupuncture was successful for us, there is proper scientific research h showing it increases success of I V F, and I feel it helped with our natural conception too when we had our baby when I was 42. A lot of other suggestions to help with fertility come with little or no scientific e vidence to back up their claims,  I feel people in our situation can be exploited by companies promising the earth . . be sure to do your research. I ve found this forum very helpful and supportive, best of luck.


----------

